
iPad disabled for 25,536,442 minutes - sohkamyung
https://twitter.com/eosnos/status/1114651667214032896
======
woliveirajr
I fon't understand how can you get there if you shouldn't be allowed to enter
another try in the previous attempt, with a lower countdown.

